
Show HN: Wrootle – Instagram Quote App - starstarstar
http://wrootle.weebly.com/
======
starstarstar
Everyone loves quotes. It should be easy to make nice looking quotes, use
wrootle if you want to cut through the noise on Instagram. Just type,
screenshot and post. No registration required. We just launched, leave me a
comment with suggestions for features you wish for. Many things coming up in
the next weeks.

~~~
yousifa
Resizing doesn't work properly on iOS. Sometimes, text goes out of boundary.

Feature requests: -change bg color -text alignment -bolding -fonts

~~~
starstarstar
Thanks yousifa for your input! Totally appreciated. iOS compatibility is
totally on the priority list!

------
romanovcode
Doesn't work on chrome at all

~~~
starstarstar
Hi Romanov Thanks for your reply. We're working on that with high priority.

